# Beginner fly rod recommendations?



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok so I'm thinking about taking a stroll on the dark side! I have been lurking in the fly forum for some time now and I'm going to be honest, I'm guilty of spin casting! Haha I've been trying my own flies, streamers and mostly hair jigs for a few years and love it! 

Lately have had a real urge to learn to full on fly fish, however I dont want to invest a ton in a rod and find out its not my thing. I think I would really enjoy pan fishing with a fly rod and am leaning towards a light weight set up, but not sure a 2 or 3wt is really ideal for a beginner? 

Any thoughts, opinions or recommendations on a rig that isn't going to break the bank would be greatly appreciated guys!


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

I started last year and this forum is a great place to begin. These guys will give great info and one of the best was the same thing you asked about rod selection. I thought a 2 or 3 weight would be best but after their advice I went to Cabelas and bought a 5 wt which was perfect for the bass, bluegill and carp that I have been chasing. Good luck!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Cabela's has outfits that are perfect for a beginner and beyond. 5wt is a good all arounder to start with and you'll figure out if you like it or not before you spend crazy money. Then you'll spend crazy money. Good luck!


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Welcome! Before you begin, let me prepare you now. Say goodbye to your money. It's very addicting.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Check out the Orvis website. They have beginner classes which covers casting, rigging, reading the water and so on. Best part is the class is free.
They also have great equipment for the beginner, intermediate and pro. 
No, I don't work for Orvis, but I have been treated very well by the company and employees. Why wouldn't I promote them....


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

This is what I started with years ago. Its not high quality, but for less than $25 you can learn casting and land plenty of panfish and bass with it. Once you're hooked invest in a good rod and reel, the Crystal River will get you through that starter phase.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Crystal-River-Fly-Fishing-Combo/dp/B000X5Z8J0"]Amazon.com : Crystal River Fly Fishing Combo Kit : Fly Fishing Rod And Reel Combos : Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41Dr6vPQxEL[/ame]


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

You might want to look at the Eagle Claw "Featherlight" rods, too. Usually can be found for around $25.00 (rod only), and practically indestructible. 
I have tried 3,4, &5 wt lines on my 6'6" FL300 and they all were "castable".
I'd start with a wf4f line.
Light enough to be fun with panfish, but tough enough to handle larger fish, too.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

We'll all tell you that the upfront learning curve is very steep. The rewards for learning and connecting with the water, matching the hatch, and targeting fish pay off 1000x compared to spin fishing with a bobber. As far as gear... I always point newbies towards Redington or TFO gear. The price is right for the gear you get. Orvis is a rebranding company that buys other gear and puts their sticker on with an increase in price. 

-Find friends in your area that fly fish. 
-Take a casting lesson from a pro before bad habits develop
-A five weight is the most universal size
(That being said if you get a 4 or 6 on a smoking deal the grab it!)
-The sport in general is not cheap. Good deals can be had on used gear!
-ASK FOR HELP!!!

I have been fly fishing for 8 years. I still get some lessons every year. I still have a bad day. It is a legacy of a commitment. At the end of the day remember to look inside yourself and around you, not in the net to see what has been accomplished. It is not a "fish kill" it is more of an attempt to trick them into believing you were never even there. Put in the time and the rewards are MASSIVE down the road. Especially in a time where cell phones and technology have us addicted like a drug!
Tight lines!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

"Orvis is a rebranding company that buys other gear and puts their sticker on with an increase in price"
Orvis must really be good at this because I watched as both my Recon rods were built, stickered, packed and sealed. 
They must've did the ol' switcharoo when I wasn't looking.
Your statement is like a soup sandwich, but your opinion does count though as everybody gets one.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Watch lots of youtube videos on casting, stop by cabella's or orvis and find out when they are having free casting classes. Orvis has several fly fishing classes that cost but are worth it. I took one casting class and practiced in the back yard for a day before I felt competent enough to catch a fish. You don't need a lot of distance at first. Most fish I've caught have been within 20 feet. 
Once you buy one expect to buy more. I started with a 6wt 2pc. beginner model from LLBean complete package including rod, reel and line already spooled for $120. http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/50620?feat=2136-CL2&page=quest-ii-two-piece-fly-rod-outfits-3-7-wt Within a year I had also purchased an 8wt and a 5wt. 4 pc. rods from LLBean http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/6870...ts-5-6-wt&attrValue_0=Green&productId=1141879, both in their mid range for around $220 for their complete package. Everyone has a different preference in rods so you should cast a few different types to figure out what you like, I personally like mid-fast flex rods. I tried one other LLBean rod I did not like but they have a 100% satisfaction lifetime guarantee and a great customer service department. They actually shipped out my replacement rod before getting back my return. Their fly fishing department was very helpful answering questions.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

A couple other thoughts, since you are so close to PA and Ohio steelhead country plus some decent sized brown trout in PA, you might want to look at a 7wt. rod with a decent reel/drag. The 7wt would be a decent all around rod, big for small fish but able to handle medium to large ones well and easier to cast streamers with. You could always get a 3wt-5wt. later after becoming more proficient at casting. This is just my personal opinion but short fly rods are harder to cast than longer ones when you are first learning and most ultralight are pretty short.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow... Thank you so much for all of the replies! Definitely going to start checking all of this info out and doing some research! 

Busy day today, but tonight I'll defiantly be busying reading up and shopping around! I'm sure I'm going to have a ton of questions, but at least I have a starting point now.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok, their high end rods are made by them, now let's discuss the reels, nets, accessories, waders, vests, clothing, sunglasses, and everything else in their over-priced catalog that I have never placed an order from. I was kindly trying to help a newbie find some "good gear" at a "good price". All of my loomis, Abel, filson, sage, and Simms gear is great, but I didn't start there. This is why I constantly ask why I come to the site or why I even bother to try. If you need any help or want some input from someone who has walked in your shoes Colonel594, feel free to PM me.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

"All of my loomis, Abel, filson, sage, and Simms"
So you're telling me that Orvis is the only company that relabels products? Also, have you ever looked at a Simms, Abel, Sage, etc. catalog? I'm assuming that their products aren't overpriced, right?
So as I mentioned, you're statement is like a soup sandwich. Also, stop acting like the victim here. I suggested Orvis and you started to bash the company, the same company that you have never ordered products from. So that's basically telling me that you have no experience with their products. Yet you're and expert.......


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey guys, I respect all you opinions on companies, but this thread isn't about that. Colonel594 is new and looking for some guidance, let's keep it to that.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Just got my son an 8'6" 4wt. 4pc.
complete outfit from cabellas .
Wind river , bargain cave deal for 79$
He loves it. 
For that price you could get one in 5wt , and one in 7or 8wt and be good to go from bluegill to steelhead


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Redington 5wt classic trout was my first and I still use it along with my TFO rods. The redington was easy to learn from very forgiving on a beginner.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Riverbum said:


> Just got my son an 8'6" 4wt. 4pc.
> complete outfit from cabellas .
> Wind river , bargain cave deal for 79$
> He loves it.
> ...


That's pretty much what I did. Started with a Bass Pro 5wt that was given to me by an OGF'er. Then bought a Cabela's 8wt for steelhead, later a Cabela's 3wt for panfish. Gave the 5wt to a disabled Vet who wanted to get into fly fishing and bought another Cabela's RLS 5wt on sale. Probably have less than $400 total in the 3 of them. It doesn't have to be crazy expensive but it can go that way very easily.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

I second the Redington combos. Awesome package. Still one of my favorite set ups. Well priced and you can find them at many of the big box stores around town.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Seems like the general opinion is that 5wt is probably the best place to start? I'm not going to be running after steel head anytime soon. Will be mostly going after pan fish, stocked rainbows, small mouth and possibly some Browns if this camping trip to Mohican comes together. 

Also seems like the longer the rod, the easier it will be to learn on, is that correct also?


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a 4wt 10' Orvis Recon for smaller Trout, Bass, panfish, etc. Typically, the longer the rod the easier it is to cast and mend line. 
I went from an Orvis Clearwater 5 wt 8'6" and the first time with the Recon I could defiantly feel the difference. Yes, the Recon is a higher end rod, but basic physics principles apply.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

You should do fine with a 5wt. for the purposes you mentioned. That's the wt. I use for the majority of my fishing and it's perfect for mohican.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Cabelas has a wind river combo, $79 bucks for rod, reel, case and reel come spooled with backing, line and leader. I already have a vice and all materials needed for flies... As I mentioned I've actually been trying for a few years now. 

For the price and what you get you really can't beat that to get started, AND it has really good reviews. I was considering going with the 8'6" 4 piece 4wt. Do you think it would be a mistake to go down a size?


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

That sounds like a good deal to me just stick to nymphs, eggs and small streamers and you should be fine. For that price you can move up a few weights later on if you want.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

since your new......I would get something in a 5wt....maybe a Redington trout ....will work fine for pan fish ....and still let you try nymphing for trout and some smallmouth ......buying a 2 or a 3 for a beginner isn't the best idea .....if you decide you like the fly fishing addiction you could get a faster action 6wt ..to cover the smallmouth and trout streamer game better......leave the 2 and 3 alone till your more comfortable and experienced


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Get a Fenwick FF805, vintage Pflueger Medalist, and some Cortland peach (the line should be the most expensive of the three). If you dont like it, sell it for the same price that you paid (not including the line). It is a cheap and bulletproof combo. I have a closet full of high end fly rods & reels that have been gathering dust since I got hooked on classic glass.

Im sure some will disagree, but I found it easier to learn (Im still learning) with a slower rod.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

For a good inexpensive first rod Ive been very impressed with wild waters fly rod combos. For $104 you get rod, reel, line, leader, fly box, rod case, and a few flies. I bought the 3/4wt combo because I didnt plan on using this weight rod much so I didnt want to spend alot. I couldnt be happier for the price. They also make a 5/6wt combo which may be good for you. Just another one to consider. 
http://www.wildwaterflyfishing.com/complete-5-6-fly-fishing-starter-package/


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Great little rod for the price.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

That seems like a pretty good deal to, for 25 bucks more tag the Cabelas combo you get a fly box and rod case. 

Does anyone know of the Cabelas combo comes with anything? Or is it just the rod and reel?


----------



## Raybo92255 (Feb 10, 2007)

Cabelas combo includes, in addition to the Rod & Reel, fly line, backing line, 12 piece trout fly assortment, fly box, 2 tapered leaders, two retractors, fly floatant, leader straightener, chest pack, forceps, rod & reel case, split shot & nippers. I just picked up a 8'6" 5 wt yesterday ... haven't got it out of the box yet. They have other sizes also.


----------



## Thenewb (Apr 3, 2015)

Lolololololol


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

What's funny?


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm going to go out to some ponds this afternoon around Madison if you want to try some of my rods. I'll bring all 3. 

Pm or call me. 440-413-6305


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Well after a long period of getting busy and chasing after walleye and crappie with traditional gear I stumbled across a combo for sale by another member at a very good price and bought it. Ended up getting an Okuma Cecilo 5/6 wt rod and Okuma Sierra 5/6 reel with 6wt WF floating line. Along with a huge assortment of wooly buggers, nymphs, poppers and dry flies. Tippets, leaders, strike indicators and split shots. Everything I needed, even came in a hard fly rod tube... Really got setup 

Practiced casting a bit, doing pretty well... I.E. I haven't smacked myself in the face with a fly... Yet!?! Lol

Headed out today to see if there are any stockers left at a local pond that has a steam feeding into it. Other wise I'll break her in this weekend going after crappie and gills. 

Thanks for all of the great replies and recommendations!


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

I


colonel594 said:


> Cabelas has a wind river combo, $79 bucks for rod, reel, case and reel come spooled with backing, line and leader. I already have a vice and all materials needed for flies... As I mentioned I've actually been trying for a few years now.
> 
> For the price and what you get you really can't beat that to get started, AND it has really good reviews. I was considering going with the 8'6" 4 piece 4wt. Do you think it would be a mistake to go down a size?


If mostly panfish, the 4 can throw occasional lighter streamers. If more SM and likely weighted flies, I would go 6 or 7 as it is just easier. 8'6" is long enough.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Well was a long day at work, O/T today and another long one tomorrow... What better way to unwind than a little fishing?! 

Headed down to a local lake they stocked last month to try it out for the first time... Was pretty ugly at first but I started to get the hang of it after a while. Fished a double nymph rig under a strike indicator. I ended up doing really well! Caught 5 fat little gills and one stocker. Already hooked, can't wait to try it out on crappie and some big bull gills this weekend. 

Seemed like the nymphs really worked well for blue gill, wondering how to fish them in still water though? Just small strips? Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

That will definetly get you hooked


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

mcoppel said:


> That will definetly get you hooked


That's no joke! Lol the stocked trout are about in their last leg, pretty wimpy tbh... But after I caught that guy my list immediately started to form... Big bull gills, slab crappie, white bass, small and large mouth... And already really looking forward to this fall, going to do a camp / fly weekend at Mohican.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Now get a good fishing kayak, I have had a blast this spring fly rod fishing from my Jackson Coosa




colonel594 said:


> That's no joke! Lol the stocked trout are about in their last leg, pretty wimpy tbh... But after I caught that guy my list immediately started to form... Big bull gills, slab crappie, white bass, small and large mouth... And already really looking forward to this fall, going to do a camp / fly weekend at Mohican.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

mcoppel said:


> Now get a good fishing kayak, I have had a blast this spring fly rod fishing from my Jackson Coosa


Lol I had one, sold it last fall and got a small boat. Just couldn't cover the water I wanted to in the yack. I do miss it for the back water though! My lil boat has a casting deck though, Lil seat and foot controlled tm will be pretty ideal for positioning! That's what I'll be fishing from this weekend.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

With a floating line the little nymph will almost act like you are jigging when you strip it in. It'll lift up and settle back down. I went to a local pond the other day with my 3 wt to play with the tiny gills that are always near the fishing piers. Got 4 of the smallest LMB I've ever caught and about 10 gills in about an hour. Then a 2lb bass smoked my little fly and broke me off at the half assed tippet knot I tied.


----------



## XChief (May 8, 2014)

I started with a 8'6" 5wt and had 2 of them one from Walmart and 1 from Dick's. I could cast them but not very far, I was new to it but had played with fly rods of and on for several years. I didn't really jump into it. Well I joined a fly fishing club to learn to fly fish, cast and tie flies. I finally broke down and bought a fly rod. 9' 6wt TFO with an Orvis clearwater II reel. took it home and put it together and tried to cast it. well, 3 or 4 cast and I was casting like I always did but this time my line was casting 60' to 70' across my yard with the wind blowing. 1) got to a fly rod shop that has knowledge, 2) get a good rod, mine was $160.00. 3) the reel just holds the line but you need a good drag. mine was $80.00. 3) get a good fly line, mine was RIO Trout WF6F. I have about $300.00 in my outfit. I think that is a fair starting point. The bad. I starting tying flies. well I have a lot of flies and always loose a few in trees or on snags in the water. Feathers, fur, dubbing, thread, rotating vise and other implements for constructing all those flies, well I have about $1800.00 in them. I don't buy flies. PS: I have read that a 9' 6wt is a good all around starting fly rod. you can cast small dry flies and the larger streamers, It has the finesse and the strength to do both. It works for me.


----------

